# Long 360 hand brake



## Ron Blue (Apr 20, 2019)

I have a 1987 long 360 and the handbrake needs adjusting i haven't been able to figure it out, does anyone know where the adjustment is and how to access it? Thanks


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Ron Blue said:


> I have a 1987 long 360 and the handbrake needs adjusting i haven't been able to figure it out, does anyone know where the adjustment is and how to access it? Thanks


Hey Ron, welcome to Tractor Forum! Are you trying to figure it out without a service manual? If so, you can do a search for that manual on the forum and refer to pages 96 through 98, paying particular attention to the "Adjustment" section. I hope this helps. Good luck. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Ron Blue (Apr 20, 2019)

I have a Manuel it doesn't have much in the way of adjustment of the handbrake, however it has a section on dissasembly, I was thinking that there should be a way to adjust it, but maybe not


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

As gasmith10 mentioned.....
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/long-tractor-service-manual-for-360-460-510-series.19/
Last section on page 98 will give you a little guidance and direction.


----------



## The Parts Guy (Apr 27, 2019)

I agree. We sell these manuals and I'm looking at page 98, and it explains how to adjust. If you need a little help, give us a call at Wengers of Myerstown (800) 451-5240


----------



## Ron Blue (Apr 20, 2019)

Does the tractor need to be disassembled to adjust the parking brake?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Ron. Have you had a look at the manual? Look at page 98 then go to section BX and below fig. BX/21 Pg. 134 it explains the location of the adjustment screw. Seems in the write up that the brake is adjusted with the tractor assembled.


----------



## Ron Blue (Apr 20, 2019)

page 98 of the Manuel does have instructions on adjustment of the parking brake, but it does not have instructions on how to access adjusting screw #28 as it is internal, is there a cover that can be removed or does the whole unit need to be removed.


----------



## Ron Blue (Apr 20, 2019)

SOLVED, I got it figured out, if anyone needs to adjust there parking brake on a long 360 tractor , here is how I did it, to access the adjustment screw remove the pto shifter plate and the adjustment bolt is at back left corner,.loosen lock nut then turn adjustment bolt with flat top screwdriver cw, then tighten lock nut and put pto cover back on.


----------

